# NetworkManager (KNetworkmanager) und DNS

## Gladdle

So langsam verstehe ich den Netzwerk- Part von Linux ueberhaupt nicht mehr. Ich will den NetworkManager / KNetworkmanager zur Auflistung der verfuegbaren WLANs verwenden. Jedoch spinnt mein DNS von eth0 sobald ich den NetworkManager Daemon (/etc/init.d/NetworkManager) starte, da es mir die resolf.conf zerhaut. Bis jetzt habe ich nur ein unprofessionelles Workaround mit einem Script das die resolf.conf nach starten des Daemons austauscht gefunden. Das Gentoo Handbuch liefert mir diesbezueglich keine Infos. Gibt es eine Alternative die mir die WLANs anzeigt? Das Verbinden zu den drei Netzen (Home, Arbeit und Eltern) kann ich ja ueber virtuelle /dev/wlan* machen, bzw. nach der anleitung des Handbuchs. Brauche ich den NetworkManager ueberhaupt?

Ueber Tipps, Wikis, Tutorials oder Schlagworte zum erspidern waere ich echt dankbar.

----------

## tuam

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Brauche ich den NetworkManager ueberhaupt?

 

Den brauchts eigentlich nur bei häufig wechselnden Netzwerken (und für die Statusanzeige). Drei feste kann man auch in der wpa_supplicant.conf einstellen. NM ist eh manchmal so fragil, dass ich immer ein "tail -F /var/log/messages" mitlaufen lasse...

FF,

Daniel

----------

## musv

```
* net-wireless/wlassistant

     Available versions:  (~)0.5.7 {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD xinerama}

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/wlassistant

     Description:         A small application allowing you to scan for wireless networks and connect to them.
```

Lässt sich bei mir aber deswegen nicht compilieren. Um die Wlans wechseln zu können, musst du aber noch die wpa_supplicant.conf anpassen. Leider find ich grad den entsprechenden Link für die Konfiguration nicht.

----------

## mrsteven

```
$ emerge -pv wicd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wicd-1.5.9-r1  253 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 253 kB

```

Das wäre auch noch eine Alternative zum NetworkManager. Soll wohl auch ganz gut sein, aber ich habe es noch nicht getestet. Bin eben immer noch ein Freund der Konfiguration von Hand.  :Wink: 

----------

